# X'mas and Boxing day Sales at Sea U Marine



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

X'mas and Boxing day Sales at Sea U Marine

X'mas and Boxing day Sales!!! starts this Fri Dec 21,2012 and ends Dec26,2012**

"The Livestock discount will be increased by 5% everyday from Dec21,2012"

**Aussie Coral will be given 10% off within the sales period, no increments.

We are packed With Marine fish and Coral.

Shipments arrived recently:

-Indo. Coral, Fish and inverts

-Philippines fish (MAC)

-Caribbean Rics, Fish and Gorgonians

-Bali Fish and Inverts

-Sri Lanka fish & Inverts

-Maricultured SPS , fish and inverts

New arrival of Aussie Coral will be ready for sale this Sat (Dec22,2012)

See more details for the Specials for drygoods and Livestock
click here

Holiday Store Hours:

Dec21,2012 11am-8pm

Dec22,2012 11am-6pm

Dec23,2012 11am-5pm

Dec24,2012 11am-4pm

Dec25,2012 Closed

Dec26,2012 11am-5:30pm

Happy holiday &
X'mas

Thanks
Ken

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

So the most discount will be on Boxing Day and it will only be 25%?

Wasn't it always 50%?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rickcasa said:


> So the most discount will be on Boxing Day and it will only be 25%?
> 
> Wasn't it always 50%?


who said about 25%. it does not say from what value it will start counting?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Do you know if there are going to be any deals on marco rock?


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

sig said:


> who said about 25%. it does not say from what value it will start counting?


This is the reason why i'm in Design, my math is bad.

5% off everyday starting today for 5 days (ending on Boxing Day)...that's only 25%


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rickcasa said:


> This is the reason why i'm in Design, my math is bad.
> 
> 5% off everyday starting today for 5 days (ending on Boxing Day)...that's only 25%


*the calculation is wrong again - until you will wait for the cheapest price, there will be nothing left*

*Ken did really smart thing this year. People who does not care to pay 5-10$ more for the nice coral will get it and not nice, but cheaper will be left for the 26st*

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

sig said:


> *the calculation is wrong again - until you will wait for the cheapest price, there will be nothing left*
> 
> *Ken did really smart thing this year. People who does not care to pay 5-10$ more for the nice coral will get it and not nice, but cheaper will be left for the 26st*


I believe this is how it should work out assuming he's counting christmas too.

Starting at 25% as per his pricelist.

21st = 25%
22nd = 30%
23rd = 35%
24th = 40%
25th = 45% (closed)
26th = 50%


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

goffebeans said:


> I believe this is how it should work out assuming he's counting christmas too.
> 
> Starting at 25% as per his pricelist.
> 
> ...


will try to explain again. you math is correct, but who cares about 50% less on 26st if there is nothing to buy 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

goffebeans said:


> I believe this is how it should work out assuming he's counting christmas too.
> 
> Starting at 25% as per his pricelist.
> 
> ...


Yes, 25% to start sounds right. But Greg is right, the long line ups on the 26th might be for second rate livestock.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Spoke with Ken. Marco Rock is 20% off up to and including Dec. 26th, 2012



jmb said:


> Do you know if there are going to be any deals on marco rock?


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone go to seaumarine I'm wondering how the quality of there rics are

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Florida Rics are nice; but fairly standard. Current price is $18/head. Last week was $9/head (weekend sale). Be patient. Boxing Day 26th will be 50% off again. Much more attractive pricing. The ones I picked up last week are doing fine.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Don't think there will be a line up this boxing day this way, this is the idea! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

There's always a line-up of some sort at Ken's on Boxing Day or his Anniversary Sale. Sometimes (not always) there are unadvertised in-store specials. But you're right....hopefully the line dwindles this year.


----------

